# What'd Jiraiya refer to?



## X Pain X (Oct 1, 2009)

back

Kakashi: Jiraiya?
Jiraiya: *randomly* 106 CM
Kakashi: What is?
Jiraiya: 106 CM (in another translation he says "3 feet 6 inches" (basically 106CM)

So what was he referring to? Well, there was a close up of Tsunade's..eh cleavage on one of the last panels. So was he referring to he total breast circumference? The breast circumference of one? Because I don't think Tsunade's height is 105CM 

What do you think he was referring to?


----------



## Black (Oct 1, 2009)

Titties**


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 1, 2009)

Tsunade's breasts. They're 106 centimetres.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Oct 1, 2009)

Lets see: He said 106 cm, and then looked at her chest.........what could he be talking about ??? Ummmmmmm........


----------



## X Pain X (Oct 1, 2009)

OK. Just confirming what I thought?

You think total circumference or circumference of just one?


----------



## LucyXD94 (Oct 1, 2009)

Her Boobs! Lol


----------



## Maerala (Oct 1, 2009)

Those melons stuck to her chest.

On another note, Jiraiya said something about Tsunade storing all the memories of her dead loved ones in her huge breasts, and so they only increase in size over time. After Jiraiya's death, during Pain's invasion, they just looked even more ginormous than usual.

It seems kind of silly, and like Jiraiya was just messing around, but I do wonder...


----------



## X Pain X (Oct 1, 2009)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Those melons stuck to her chest.
> 
> On another note, Jiraiya said something about Tsunade storing all the memories of her dead loved ones in her huge breasts, and so they only increase in size over time. After Jiraiya's death, during Pain's invasion, they just looked even more ginormous than usual.
> 
> It seems kind of silly, and like Jiraiya was just messing around, but I do wonder...



She sure has weird storage places O_O


----------



## Maerala (Oct 1, 2009)

X Pain X said:


> She sure has weird storage places O_O



Well, at least her forehead came first...


----------



## X Pain X (Oct 1, 2009)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Well, at least her forehead came first...



True that ^_^


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 1, 2009)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Well, at least her forehead came first...



I just had a very naughty thought


----------



## Maerala (Oct 1, 2009)

KAKASHI10 said:


> I just had a very naughty thought



I realized the dirty side of my post before I replied.


----------



## chjam3 (Oct 1, 2009)

lol hes a pervert what cha think


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 1, 2009)

lol 

But yeah, question is answered. If you have any further questions about this PM me. (To clarify because I just realized that sounded weird - if you have any questions about this mod action please PM me. )


----------

